# just in



## frodo (Oct 2, 2017)

Vegas shooter
do not know if true or not, time will tell


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2017)

I saw that earlier, not sure that i believe it. I do believe someone would be dumb enough to clsim it but not sure what i believe, i also heard isis claimed it but i foubt that. At any rate he was a mentally disturbed person. His dad was the same way. Feel sorry for those people. I had a friend and his wife that were there, luckily they are fine.


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2017)

A buddy of mine at LAPD just confirmed this information. Yep, he is a Trump-Hater, and just couldn't handle it.


----------



## frodo (Oct 3, 2017)

find out from your buddy what guns were used
the media is freaking out


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2017)

frodo said:


> find out from your buddy what guns were used
> the media is freaking out



I'm sure once the media knows you will know because they will be pushing to ban them. Its always the guns fault when a mentally ill person decides to kill.


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2017)

It won't matter what guns were used. Everyone is jumping on the bandwagon saying we need stricter gun control. With millions of guns already out there, exactly what do they expect to do? Go bust down doors to see what type of weapons you have? You know as well as I do, that if I painted my single shot .22 rifle flat black, they would consider it an assault weapon, because it looks mean. 

I heard some of the rifle sounds and it sounded like someone was firing a full auto AR-15. Something that I could do in about 10 minutes with my AR....IF I was crazy. How about we lock up the crazies, and keep them locked up? How about we keep prisoners in jail where they belong, rather then release them into the public. 

You know, crap happens, but further gun control will not work in my opinion. What about France this past weekend. A guy took a kitchen knive and stabbed two young girls to death. Are we going to now demand better knife control? Exactly what is gun or knife control? Isn't crazy patrol a better way to control bad behavior?

I'm sure I will be his hard with people that think I am demented to think this way, but really, how in the hell is more gun control going to help things?


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2017)

havasu said:


> It won't matter what guns were used. Everyone is jumping on the bandwagon saying we need stricter gun control. With millions of guns already out there, exactly what do they expect to do? Go bust down doors to see what type of weapons you have? You know as well as I do, that if I painted my single shot .22 rifle flat black, they would consider it an assault weapon, because it looks mean.
> 
> I heard some of the rifle sounds and it sounded like someone was firing a full auto AR-15. Something that I could do in about 10 minutes with my AR....IF I was crazy. How about we lock up the crazies, and keep them locked up? How about we keep prisoners in jail where they belong, rather then release them into the public.
> 
> ...



If they flat out outlawed guns today it would take 100 years+ to get most of them off the streets. There are so many and then there are the criminals which no one even knows what guns they have and you bet they won't be letting them go. Like you said then it will be knives and cars and sticks. If the crazies want to kill, they are going to kill. Taking away one weapon will not stop them, they will just go a different route. 

This man was well known by the police, why did nobody decide to ever look into him a little more?


----------



## frodo (Oct 3, 2017)

what is eating at me is the possibility he is a liberal that has gone off full nuts
it looks to me like he is trying to make a statement about gun control.
I think in his snake filled brain, he figured if he killed enough people it would be blamed on the republicans and gun confiscation would happen.
WHO KNOWS?   certainly not me, 
In my opinion,  the reason,  is going to be very complicated


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2017)

He was a left wing nut but like the media I was not going to go there. I think it will be handle differently because of that reason.

In reality it doesn't matter, he was just a mentally ill person that needed help he did not get.


----------



## frodo (Oct 3, 2017)

Chris said:


> He was a left wing nut but like the media I was not going to go there. I think it will be handle differently because of that reason.
> 
> In reality it doesn't matter, he was just a mentally ill person that needed help he did not get.



last year,  i looked at the mass shootings for the last couple of years and found an  interesting facts
all of the shooters were on antidepressants or, were under dr care for mental problems
If i remember correctly it was prozack  and the label clearly states to look out for signs of sucuide


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2017)

the problem with any mental health question or test to do with guns. The people who owns guns 
 would be afraid to loose them, so they would not get help for their problems.


----------



## frodo (Oct 3, 2017)

nealtw said:


> the problem with any mental health question or test to do with guns. The people who owns guns
> would be afraid to loose them, so they would not get help for their problems.



well, the obama administration tried to take away vets rights via a rubber stamp system where you rights wre taken away,  and you would have to prove your mental stability to get them back.
The NRA stepped in and put a stop to that real quick.
because of due process and the 4th amendment
If you want to remove a mans constitutional rights you must take him before a judge. it is called due process


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2017)

nealtw said:


> the problem with any mental health question or test to do with guns. The people who owns guns
> would be afraid to loose them, so they would not get help for their problems.



And thats the problem with mental health on any level and not just guns. Many of these mentally ill refuse or run from treatment. Many won't acknowledge they have a mental health issue and many people families help hide the issues as to appear normal in society. I am not talking major mental health either I am talking about the people like this man who can still function in a normal setting but have major issues behind closed doors. If it were taught a little more and acceptable to get help when you have these thoughts of harm than I think more would get help but it is still taboo to be seen as the crazy person.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2017)

Chris said:


> And thats the problem with mental health on any level and not just guns. Many of these mentally ill refuse or run from treatment. Many won't acknowledge they have a mental health issue and many people families help hide the issues as to appear normal in society. I am not talking major mental health either I am talking about the people like this man who can still function in a normal setting but have major issues behind closed doors. If it were taught a little more and acceptable to get help when you have these thoughts of harm than I think more would get help but it is still taboo to be seen as the crazy person.



We see the same thing here where the Doctor my think you should not drive anymore so people quit going to the Doctor.

I can't imagine what would have to be done to catch this guy. There are always some that will get thru.:hide:


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2017)

nealtw said:


> We see the same thing here where the Doctor my think you should not drive anymore so people quit going to the Doctor.
> 
> I can't imagine what would have to be done to catch this guy. There are always some that will get thru.:hide:



There was likely nothing that could have been done. There will always be evil. If he didn't have guns he would have found another way to harm, he was set on killing. One thing he did do is start a few years worth of every government official either trying to create more regulation or stop new regulation, made a bunch of money for security companies as people will beef it up and buy many new systems. This will also help continue the divide we have in our country and slow down any sort of progress there was of working together because both sides are dumb enough to let a single issue be the cause of why nothing gets done.

I'd like to propose that the media go back to newspapers only. No more social media and no more news on TV all day. People need to get outside and actually talk to their neighbors and do stuff. I blame the media for alot of the things that happen, they play on people emotions and definitely don't help this mental issue we have going on.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 3, 2017)

Some LOONIE in Australia makes a random statement. This only proves that the guy in Australia is a loonie.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2017)

So I heard tgere was a loonie guy in Australia


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2017)

Just heard this guy was on an anti anxiety drug with the side effect of violence and suicide. Not sure if it had anything to do with it or if it is even true?


----------

